# Be ready to drive with power



## Daisy (Mar 14, 2011)

When you’re standing over the ball, you don’t want your mind to be clogged up with thoughts of technique. You need to be ready to execute the upcoming shot, trusting that you’ve prepared everything mentally in advance.


----------

